# Fertilizer Frequency



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello The Lawn Forum!

How much Nitrogen are you guys putting down on the ground and how often? Or to keep it simple... how often are you fertilizing?

Labels continually tell us to stick to 4 times a year but most of us Cool Season Lawn guys continue to push that rate so I am curious what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@ArtOfWar626 Total amount of Nitrogen is what is most important. Then, depending of if you have time and motivation you can do between 1-2 times per season or spoon feed every other week (or even every week).
I will apply a very general rule (that I don't use), but if you have NO soil test, for Fescue 3-4lbs of Nitrogen per 1000sqf should be good. That gives 1lb per app, so make sure some of it is in a slow release form (50% or more). Apply 1lb in late spring 0.5 before it gets too hot. skip apps when it is your max temp period and put the rest in fall.
Here you go.
B


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm a bit more conservative than 3-4 lbs. I would say 1-3 lbs per thousand.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I did about 1.75 lbs during April, May, and June combined. Then closer 2.5-3 lbs August, September, October. Average rate per thousand for each application was ~.75 for single applications and .~25 lbs when spoon feeding.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@The Anti-Rebel I may agree with this range only if soil is fertile, CEC high and nutrients well balanced. Without a soil test, that is a hit'n'miss


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I live in the pines, sandy soil. Weak soil

In the spring i put down 0.5lb 5 times, or every 2 to 3 weeks.

Since late aug, another 2.5lbs. Back yard is really good, front needs a touch more.

So to answer, 5 to 6 lbs in my dirt works

I also spray some nitro too.....really light

Best year ever, most nitro ever.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

To summarize what everyone has said, the optimal range for Tall Fescue tends to be 2-5 lbs of N per year, depending on maintenance level, growing season length, etc. I have seen Tall Fescue spec sheets that recommend 5-7 per year, but that is quite excessive. Most people are probably doing 2.5-4. In CA, you have a longer growing season, so you're probably going to want at least 3.5 lbs per year.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

JERSEY said:


> I live in the pines, sandy soil. Weak soil
> 
> In the spring i put down 0.5lb 5 times, or every 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


@JERSEY Looks good man..... I'm in central Jersey. Pretty sandy here too. Only thing that helped over years is my OM is relatively good. I hardly ever fert. In spring. Hit it around Memorial Day. Don't you find it hard to keep up mowing, no disease pressure from fert in spring?
.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> JERSEY said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the pines, sandy soil. Weak soil
> ...


I havent had any fungus,or disease pressure.
My problem is water. My soil doesnt hold moisture, so i need to water often in the Heat.

That 100f stretch hurt this year, but i busted A$$ in sept, watering and seed and nitro. Came back like a champ

I only use synthetic fert, and expert brand at that. I dont think the grass cares, as long as its getting nitro.

Im now doing an experiment in the woods......i threw 3 bags of tttf, rebels. With a small bag of kyb. No aeration, no nothing, just threw it on dirt after i blew the pine needles away.

My plan is to test if it survives on mother nature rain, in the shade with only nitro.

15 days in......its popping in, but its very late. Getting cold now


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

@JERSEY You consider using a wetting agent? I tried Tournament Ready pellets this year in some dry spots. I think it worked out pretty well, going to use it next year all season. Used it durning my Reno and everything came in pretty good.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I havent looked into that.

Maybe i should.

The sand drains fast


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ArtOfWar626

Welcome to TLF. You can go to this website from PACE TURF. This will give you a chart of how much your lawn will need nitrogen based on your historical weather. Use this as a rough guideline.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

My current schedule here in the Los Angeles area is as follows:

0.75lbs of Nitrogen down around Mid-Late January
Then around Mid-Late March (2 months later) another 0.75lbs of Nitrogen.
Then around Mid-Late April (1 month later) another 0.5lbs of Nitrogen.
Then around Early June (1.5 months later) another 0.5lbs of Nitrogen.
Then around Mid-Late October (4 to 4.5 months later) another 1.5lbs of Nitrogen.
Then around Late November (1 month later) another 0.5lbs of Nitrogen.

So I am putting down 3.75lbs of Nitrogen for the year. But... I just started this schedule. Crossing my fingers for great results!

What do you guys think?


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @ArtOfWar626 Total amount of Nitrogen is what is most important. Then, depending of if you have time and motivation you can do between 1-2 times per season or spoon feed every other week (or even every week).
> I will apply a very general rule (that I don't use), but if you have NO soil test, for Fescue 3-4lbs of Nitrogen per 1000sqf should be good. That gives 1lb per app, so make sure some of it is in a slow release form (50% or more). Apply 1lb in late spring 0.5 before it gets too hot. skip apps when it is your max temp period and put the rest in fall.
> Here you go.
> B


This sounds close to what I'm scheduling. It's just very tough here in LA since our Summer tends to stretch into the Fall. All of our lawns take a beat down for about 4 to 4.5 months.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@ArtOfWar626 Water properly and light foliar N plus Humic/Kelp/Iron, should keep it look great.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @ArtOfWar626 Water properly and light foliar N plus Humic/Kelp/Iron, should keep it look great.


Thanks for the Summer tips.


----------

